# thyroid nodules 1 on each side of thyroid



## officermike (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi all im new to hear so hope somebody can help, ive been dealing with incompitent drs. They just say its anxiety and pass it off. Ive had anxiety and the diffierence is that in this case the symptoms show up and then i get anxiety, where as before i would get anxiety and then symptoms.I have been feeling terrible for about the last year, ive gained 25 pounds im tired all the time but somehow have energy, i get breathless sensations for no reason i have shooting pains in my hands and feet that go away as quickly as they came on i get really light headed and get tingly feeling in my hands sometimes. The only thing that they had found was two nodules on my thyroid glans one on each side. the found them when they were doing a ct scan of my lungs for my breathless sensations, by the way my lungs are clear even though i smoked for eighteen years. My cholesterol is through the roof now. My blood work comes back normal, and they can find nothing wrong with me, and havnt even really discussed my thyroid nodules, they did a ultra sound on them adn confimed that they were there, adn that was it. My question is can these nodules cause these symptoms? and can they cause symptoms of both hypo and hyper? I am a 36 year old male the only surgery i have had is gall bladder removed Any help would e GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

officermike said:


> Hi all im new to hear so hope somebody can help, ive been dealing with incompitent drs. They just say its anxiety and pass it off. Ive had anxiety and the diffierence is that in this case the symptoms show up and then i get anxiety, where as before i would get anxiety and then symptoms.I have been feeling terrible for about the last year, ive gained 25 pounds im tired all the time but somehow have energy, i get breathless sensations for no reason i have shooting pains in my hands and feet that go away as quickly as they came on i get really light headed and get tingly feeling in my hands sometimes. The only thing that they had found was two nodules on my thyroid glans one on each side. the found them when they were doing a ct scan of my lungs for my breathless sensations, by the way my lungs are clear even though i smoked for eighteen years. My cholesterol is through the roof now. My blood work comes back normal, and they can find nothing wrong with me, and havnt even really discussed my thyroid nodules, they did a ultra sound on them adn confimed that they were there, adn that was it. My question is can these nodules cause these symptoms? and can they cause symptoms of both hypo and hyper? I am a 36 year old male the only surgery i have had is gall bladder removed Any help would e GREATLY APPRECIATED


Hi Mike! Geez, have you gotten a read out of your CT scan about those nodules? Are they solid, cystic, calcified rim etc.???

Sure sounds thyroid but if you have not had these tests, it is important that you do so!

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO{Thyroid Peroxidase Ab}, (antimicrosomal antibodies, http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

And it sure sounds like you are having peripheral neuropathy from metabolic disorder namely thyroid but other autoimmune can cause also.

Myopathy from hypo
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1010480/

peripheral neuropathy
http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/peripheralneuropathy/detail_peripheralneuropathy.htm

http://www.suite101.com/content/thyroid-disease-and-neuropathy-symptoms-a140669

I hate why you are here but we sure are glad to have you!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Almost every day I read a comment here that brings to mind things I've heard,read, tried to explain to doctors or experienced myself. Around the same time I was first diagnosed (even though the doctor, IMHO, didn't know enough about thyroid symptoms to fill a thimble), I remember having a chest xray because I felt breathless and it almost felt like a touch of plurisy when I took deep breaths. My lungs were fine. I think what I was feeling had to do with my heart beating so fast.

Ah, anxiety! I feel like my middle name should be "Anxiety". I'm fine, I'm calm and feel relatively normal until the least, most unimportant thing sets me off and then I can feel anxiety swelling in my body. An example: this morning I left home around 6:15 to walk my dog. It was cool, dry, a gentle breeze was blowing and I was thinking how nice it felt to be out, there was absolutely no traffic, the sun was coming up and I felt so peaceful...and then my pug decided he wanted to walk in one direction and we needed to walk in the opposite direction.

It was NO big deal - but it was as though that slight, slight moment of anxiety changed my mood 1000%! I got home feeling nervous, irritable and as different from the way I'd felt 30 minutes earlier as night and day.

I have one nodule I know is 3 cm. (or was 6 weeks ago) and several that are smaller. The first one appeared 2 years ago - now, every 6 months when I repeat my tests, there are new nodules and the old ones have grown.

I don't know enough to really even comment on your symptoms, officermike, but I know the havoc my thyroid has caused and my guess is your nodules are definitely suspect. I cannot help but believe if we took a poll of the members here today, it would be shocking to actually see how many of us have had problems with doctors.

Why so many physicians seem to throw us mixed signals, I don't know. This site has been a godsend to me and I hope you'll stay with us and share your experiences. I think for every one person who shares what they've be through, countless others may realize or identify symptoms for themselves their doctors have missed. Thyroid disease strikes me as maybe the #1 health problem where the patient has to learn to be their own advocate.


----------

